# Drop-off in posts



## Kevin Beach

Is it my imagination, or have there been fewer posts in various forums over the past month? If so, is it caused by the global recession ? !


----------



## JamesM

I can't speak about post counts.  I don't think I know how to see that here. However, I have noticed that if you look at historical activity tracking in outside webtracking sites, you'll see that there's a cyclical trough from mid-December to mid-January on WRF, at least for the past couple of years.  I imagine it corresponds with academic breaks between semesters.  There also seems to be a regular peak between the end of May and mid-June, which I imagine corresponds with finals. 

No inside information here -- I'm just passing on what I've noticed when poking around the internet.


----------



## ewie

That was certainly the impression I got too, KB.


----------



## Vanda

Well I can speak for "my" people.  This is our vacations period, most of the people are traveling so it is normal that our forum shrinks during this time.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Vanda said:


> Well I can speak for "my" people.  This is our vacations period, most of the people are traveling so it is normal that our forum shrinks during this time.


 
The same thing happend here, the most of the people is on the beach so we have a lots of MIA in the spanish forums.


----------



## Loob

What's "MIA", Cabeza tuna?

As regards the main topic, yes - I'm sure KB's right.  And I'm equally sure it's not surprising


----------



## JamesM

MIA usually stands for Missing In Action.


----------



## ajo fresco

Cabeza tuna said:


> The same thing happened here, the most of the people are on the beach so we have a lots of MIA in the Spanish forums.



In California, they take their mobile phones and laptops to the beach and just keep surfing! (Pun intended... Sorry...)


----------



## Cabeza tuna

ajo fresco said:


> In California, they take their mobile phones and laptops to the beach and just keep surfing! (Pun intended... Sorry...)


 
Thanks! James is right MIA is missing in action.
Ajo I know that, here the people are no so addict to technologies.


----------



## Alxmrphi

ajo fresco said:


> (Pun intended... Sorry...)



Hahaha Good one


----------



## fenixpollo

I think it's your imagination: 

Most users ever online was 14,074, 21st January 2009 at 09:06 AM


----------



## Alxmrphi

Is that registered users or just people browsing, cos that doesn't necessarily mean posts go up, just that people are online.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Registered to that number you have to add it the no register users.
Maybe Mike have the post per day statics and can say us something.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

When we reach the 6.000.000 post I calculate this:

"The forum was created the 4/09/2004 (Mkellog register date), is the 9/12/2008 so is 1577 days old.
We have 3 853.6 post per day!"

I you refresh that number today is 25/01/2009 so the forum is 1604 days old and we have ( a few minutes ago) 6230345 post so now we have 1604 post per day.
That are more post per day than ever.
I hope you undestand.


----------



## Bocha

Cabeza tuna said:


> When we reach the 6.000.000 post I calculate this:
> 
> "The forum was created the 4/09/2004 (Mkellog register date), is the 9/12/2008 so is 1577 days old.
> We have 3 853.6 post per day!"
> 
> I you refresh that number today is 25/01/2009 so the forum is 1604 days old and we have ( a few minutes ago) 6230345 post so now we have *3.884* post per day.
> That are more post per day than ever.
> I hope you undestand.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Gracias Bocha fue un pequeño error al copiar pega de Excel.


----------

